# Trip count just reduced by 300-400 trips



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Anyone else notice that there trip count is suddenly lower? My total trip count decreased by 300-400 today. I am wondering if UberEATS trips no longer count as trips in our driver stats?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Anyone else notice that there trip count is suddenly lower? My total trip count decreased by 300-400 today. I am wondering if UberEATS trips no longer count as trips in our driver stats?


I just looked and mine is down by almost 500! I don't do UE... &#128562;


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Mine seems intact... so far...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

My trips have returned! 👍


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> My trips have returned! &#128077;


Mine too!


----------



## Austintxous (Mar 27, 2020)

This happened in Austin, TX as well. I got about half of them back, but about 500 are still gone.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Already hit my points, diamond until July 31. Probably wont make the points to July, uber ought to carry over any points we get over a 1000 for our next diamond status, well im just dreaming.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Alantc said:


> Already hit my points, diamond until July 31. Probably wont make the points to July, uber ought to carry over any points we get over a 1000 for our next diamond status, well im just dreaming.


My guess is they will roll over status if it dropped due to the lack of demand.


----------



## UberLyfterNumber1 (Jan 8, 2020)

I take my money out at the end of every shift for both Lyft and Uber.
Goes nice and safe into my bank account.
After the money is in my account, they can do whatever they want.

I NEVER let them hang onto my money.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Last night I got 0 points for a UE delivery. Then today got credited 3 points for that delivery.


----------

